

Android Phones Are Leaking Valuable Information, Here's How to Stop Them - binjoi
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ianmorris/2015/02/06/android-phones-are-leaking-valuable-information-heres-how-to-stop-them/

======
relaunched
I'm gonna download this app. I would be shocked if this functionality wasn't
integrated into future versions, on an opt in basis.

